# Engagement dress!!!



## Sirvinya (Nov 9, 2006)

I started sewing a few months ago and made this dress out of a vintage sheet. I wore it out to a meal I went to with my boyfriend who then propsed!


----------



## Scorpi Oh (Nov 9, 2006)

That's so cute! Nice job and congrats!


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Very pretty



For only sewing for a few months, you did an awesome job, it looks great on you. Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice, and congrats on the engagement!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 10, 2006)

That looks great! Very pretty color, and you look awesome in it!


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 10, 2006)

Love the fabric! And the cut of the dress is so simple and sweet. Congrats on the engagement!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2006)

Great job on the dress! It's very pretty and congrats on the engagement!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 10, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 10, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## Leony (Nov 10, 2006)

That's a lovely dress Becky!


----------



## semantje (Nov 10, 2006)

very cute! congrats!!!


----------



## Annia (Nov 10, 2006)

You're so gorgeous! You have a very soft look. The color of the dress compliments your haircolor! Lovely.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 10, 2006)

congrats


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 10, 2006)

You did a great job! I'm amazed by anyone who can sew!


----------



## Maja (Nov 10, 2006)

Yay! Another sewer





You did a wonderful job! Congratulation on engagement!


----------



## Jessica81 (Nov 10, 2006)

awwwww Congratulations!!!! That is so wonderful! How special! Did you know he was going to propose? Is that why you wore the dress?


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

I didn't know for sure he was going to propse but I did suspect! It was our 2 year anniversary so I needed a special dress to wera anyway


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 11, 2006)

Awww that is a pretty dress


----------



## mandy_ (Nov 11, 2006)

Very cute dress!! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 12, 2006)

That's a really pretty fabric! I guess it's a lucky dress now huh? Congrats!!!


----------



## Becka (Nov 12, 2006)

you're very talented with sewing! congrats on the engagement!


----------



## normano04 (Nov 30, 2006)

aww thats so pretty! congrats on the engagement!


----------



## Nox (Dec 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's a really pretty fabric! I guess it's a lucky dress now huh? Congrats!!! I know! That's what I was thinking! Congrats Sirvi!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 3, 2006)

Awesome. Congrats on the engagement.


----------

